# Update on Ginger....



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*WHAT a Miracle for Ginger!!*

:wave::wavey:::wave:I am so happy to hear that Ginger's heart murmur is gone!! What a miracle and what a gorgeous ball of fur!!!

Maggie's Mom: Ginger looks like Chesney!!!!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That is fantastic news. Congratulations to Ginger on her clean bill of health.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

:greenboun:greenboun:greenboun Yeah for the sweet baby girl!!!! Great news!


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Wonderful news! What a cutie pie!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Great news for Ginger, she is so cute!


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Such good news, what a little beauty she is!


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

that is wonderful!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

WOOOOHOOOO!!!!!!! Way to go Ginger girl.


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Pawsome news! Will she stay in the St. Louis area?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Sweet Katie said:


> Pawsome news! Will she stay in the St. Louis area?


Yes.. she is going to be living in South County, the couple that is adopting her is a friend of Pams. The husband is retired, so hes home all day. They are taking Levi this weekend for a trial run with 2 puppies, if it goes good they will be adopting Levi as well.


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Mary,

I've changed my avatar and signature to Miss Happy...how do I change Sweet Katie to Miss Happy?


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

She is gorgeous and I'm so happy she is well.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Sweet Katie said:


> Mary,
> 
> I've changed my avatar and signature to Miss Happy...how do I change Sweet Katie to Miss Happy?


You need to Pm Joe and he will be able to change it for you.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Fabulous news about Ginger! Best wishes in her new home!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

It's wonderful to hear good and golden news about Ginger's heart. Congratulations to her new family.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> They are taking Levi this weekend for a trial run with 2 puppies, if it goes good they will be adopting Levi as well.


 
Gooooo Levi!!!! Hope it works out for ya little man :crossfing


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Awww  YAY For Ginger, and hopefully Levi too!!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

That is wonderful news!!!! She is so cute!


----------

